# New and nervous



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello,
Have been ttc for 3yrs, have had the tests, a lap and hsg and have been diagnosed 'unexplained'. Have decided to go private and have first appointment tomorrow at Care Manchester..... its just hit me how nervous I am! Can anyone give me some words of reassurance and let me know what to expect.. I know I'll be having another ultrasound and dh has to supply another sample but thats it!
Many thanks
Tracy


----------



## Maya (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Tracy!

We were more or less in the same position 3 years ago. Unexplained infertility, but after our first IVF (also private) we got Benjamin. I can understand how nervous you must feel, but try to feel positive!

We had a lot of blood tests and of course the sperm sample and all that, but started almost immediately after we so our consultant. So, good luck on your first appointment!

Hope you're as lucky as we were then!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Tracy

just wanted to wish you lots of good luck and positive vibes for ur appt

i cant help as havent gone that far yet

perhaps writing a list of questions that you would like answering may be a starting point 

hope that you have a positive outcome to the appointment

fingers crossed and lots of babydust


----------



## shazzer (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Tracy
If your first appointment is with a consultant you may just have a discussion and then follow up tests Will be arranged although a friend of mine at the Lister had all scans and tests the same day which would be better. As you have had a  lot of exploratory tests you are halfway there and after having lap and HSG you have definitely got the worst bit over for now, I hated the HSG, nothing else has even come close to that pain. I hope your hospital is quicker than mine. I am with Hammersmith and I had to wait for 4 months after seeing the consultation before I could start treatment which was a bit frustrating, this is not always the case so good luck tomorrow. Fingers crossed for good results


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi tracy 

welcome to ff hun goodluck for tomorrow hope it goes well 

love lilly xxx


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Tracey,
It might be worth asking around at your local GP's to see if any of them will prescribe the drugs/pay for them/contribute towards the cost. I asked my GP, he said no, so I paid for them myself.Since then I have found out that some GPs in the same practice would have helped. Just a bit of a lottery.
Good Luck!
joxxii


----------



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Tracey

I am having NHS tx at St Marys in Manchester which is the same doctor as the care, dont be nervous..it is very stressful going thro IVF but will be worth it in the end..I started last October and my third replacement worked (frozen) unfortunately i m/c at 11 weeks but at least i know it can work! I am 35 and am also classed as 'unexplained' which means they havent got a clue but sayin that our bodies are so complex!!...Good luck for your consultation..with me they did a histosalpinagram, bld tests and u/s internal and external..get used to the internal ones!! take care hun xx jan (fireblock)


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Tracy
Just popped in to wish you luck for your appt tomorrow, i would think they will just chat and have a few blood tests done, but I might be wrong 

I want to welcome you to the site, I hope it helps you as much as it has done for me and lots of girls on here   .

Take care
Jo
x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Dear all,
Thanks for your replies and your tips. I feel a bit more positive! Will let you all know how it goes.
Best wishes
Tracy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Tracy

Just to say hello and welcome to FF!

Hope your appt went well today.

Laine x


----------

